
Ask HN: Secured cloud storage for personal documents - simplezeal
Tired of copying files to Bitlocker&#x27;ed USB key, and don&#x27;t want to rely on personal machine&#x27;s HDD - just not very good with backups etc. Looking for recommendations for Cloud based secured storage for personal documents. OneDrive &#x2F; Google Drive etc. are consumer services and AFAIK don&#x27;t prevent snopping from Microsoft &#x2F; Google etc. Recos?
======
lazylizard
Duplicati? Deja dup?

